# chosing between two workout programs



## skibum21 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok so I was out of the gym for a while recovering from surgery, I have been back working out for the past week. However I am trying to switch things up a bit and found a couple programs that sound interesting. My goal is to bulk up so I would like your opinions on which one would give the best results. Any suggestions are welcome.

The first is a 5x5 program.

Monday:
Weighted Chin-Ups 5x5
Dumbbell Calf Raise 5x5
Reverse Smith Machine Raises 5x5
Barbell Military Press 5x5
Lateral Dumbbell Raise 5x5
Rear Delt Row 5x5
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5

Tuesday:
Weighted Pull-ups 5x5
Weighted Chest Dip 5x5
Lying Leg Curls 5x5
Barbell Squats 5x5
Barbell Shrugs 5x5

Wednesday: Rest/Cardio

Thursday:
Preacher Curls 5x5
Barbell Calf Raises 5x5
Seated Calf Raises 5x5
Front Delt Raise 5x5
Lateral Dumbbell Raise 5x5
Rear Delt Row 5x5
Standing Barbell Tricep Extension 5x5

Friday:
Bent Over Barbell Rows 5x5
Incline Bench Press 5x5
Stiff-Legged Dead lifts 5x5
Barbell Lunges 5x5
Barbell Shrugs 5x5

Saturday/Sunday: Rest/Cardio

The second program is.

Monday:
Barbell Bench Press 4x10
Incline Bench Press 3x10
Decline Bench Press 3x10
Dumbbell Fly’s 2x10
Dumbbell Pullover 2x10
Tricep Extension 4x10
Tricep Dip 3x10
Tricep Bench Dip 3x10

Tuesday:
Chin Up 2x10
One Arm Dumbbell Row 3x10
Seated Row 2x10
Bent Over Barbell Row 2x10
Lat Pull Down 3x10
Standing Barbell Curl 3x10
Close Grip Preacher Curl 3x10
Incline Dumbbell Curl 2x10
Concentration Curl 2x10

Wednesday: Rest/Cardio

Thursday:
Machine Shoulder Press 3x10
Dumbbell Reverse Fly 3x10
Military Press 4x10
Dumbbell Lateral 2x10
Dumbbell Shrugs 2x10
Upright Row 2x10
Standing Wrist Curl 4x10
Barbell Wrist Curl 4x10

Friday:
Squat 5x10
Leg Extension 3x12
Leg Curl 3x12
Standing Calf Raise 4x12
Seated Calf Raise 2x12

Saturday/Sunday: Rest/Cardio

As I said before these are two programs that I found on the internet while I was recovering from surgery. I would like to know what program you would suggest and if you have any suggestions or improvements to it I welcome those as well.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 8, 2009)

I would probably start out with the less volume workout to get you back up too speed. You dont want to do to much,,to quick and cause injury. You can always add as you go.


----------

